# Stupid cigar storage ?



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Still planning my future with storeing cigars. 
Heres a question I have never seen discussed.

Is there a limit, on how many cigars you can stack up on one another in a humidor, where the cigars will still humidify correctly, and not get crushed. 

At what point, do the cigars choke one another, or stop air flow in a humidor? I am not talking about shelves between the cigars, but row, on top of row. 

Thanks Jerry


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

This is what the manufacturers stack. How much more would you be doing? I took these when I was in the DR.


















This is at a cigar rolling shop in Webster TX


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Cypress said:


> This is what the manufacturers stack. How much more would you be doing? I took these when I was in the DR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So much for height. But what about air circulation in an enclosed humidor. All of these cigars are getting air from and back. ?

Nice photos, wish they were all mine, so I could spend my days like shuckins just making people happy. :drum:

Much regards Jerry


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

After about 5 rows stored solid one on top of the other next to the other I have noticed a slight variance in the RH of the cigars in the middle, top and bottom. Nothing to be too concerned with at 5 rows.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> After about 5 rows stored solid one on top of the other next to the other I have noticed a slight variance in the RH of the cigars in the middle, top and bottom. Nothing to be too concerned with at 5 rows.


 Thanks
The reason I am asking is that I was looking at a site that intriqued me, which might help my humidor problem. 
It is a company that makes to order a humidor that fits into any sized drawer or retrofits the drawer. 
I have a huge drawer in a dresser or bureau(I dont know the exact word for this), but I would have a huge drawer thats a humidifier, and could hold hundreds and hundreds of cigars, protected from light, heat, and not take up any room in the home. It seems almost perfect. 
But I would be stacking cigard 10 inches high by 36 inches wide. A huge cavernous place, that would be great for me.

Jerry


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Stop posting photos of my Humi










Especially my singles drawers










Stack them high and tight no issues - in fact less air flow the better the RH will get to where it needs to be.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*I am seriously drooling over these pictures. Would it be out of line if I said I actually got a bit turned on over these?:biglaugh:*



Cypress said:


> This is what the manufacturers stack. How much more would you be doing? I took these when I was in the DR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Cigary said:


> *I am seriously drooling over these pictures. Would it be out of line if I said I actually got a bit turned on over these?:biglaugh:*


 Not out of line. My trousers got tight looking at those stacks also. Are we insane or getting too old? LOL I usually prefer a different type of stack. LOL

Jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> Not out of line. My trousers got tight looking at those stacks also. Are we insane or getting too old? LOL I usually prefer a different type of stack. LOL
> 
> Jerry


ROFL,,,,I'm with you Jerry. I'm now officially in Jerrys foxhole!


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank goodness it wasn't just me. I get that same feeling seeing Shuckins' humidor.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

InvokeMe said:


> Thank goodness it wasn't just me. I get that same feeling seeing Shuckins' humidor.


 I cant bear to look at that photo of his anymore. The main reason, is he doesnt even seem to care about it. Cigars strewn all over the place, non pretensious(spelling). Boxes here and there, five packs, ten packs. 
And I bet he doesnt spend anytime checking his hygros and yet they stay at a perfect rh 24/7/365. They wouldnt dare misbehave. 
And I understand thats just one of his humidors. Unbelievable

Jerry


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Jerry, the game changes a little in confined spaces like you guessed. Unless you have some sort of active circulation device, the air will become stagnant within your drawer. The cigars closest to your humidification device getting the most moisture.

Depending on how this designer sets up the drawer and size of humidification device you may want to consider getting something that moves some air around, i.e. oust fans or little personal computer fans.

If I were designing it, i would leave a space across the entire back and/or even across the front to place humidification beads across the entire width of the drawer in either tubes or bead sacks.

With that much humidification spread throughout the drawer, I wouldn't worry about dry spots in the drawer.


----------

